# Please Identify if you can...



## PleaseThankYou (Apr 24, 2013)

PLEASE... This has been driving me crazy for more than 20 years! I can pick out the notes on my keyboard, descending, CCC AGAG EE...GGG EDED CC, and I don't know what it is, and I have been searching everywhere to find out.
There was a pbs documentary on an out-of-the-mainstream conductor (I think American, in NYC) years ago, probably in the 1980's who was known especially for this work, and I'm not even sure if he was the composer of it. I don't write music, I hope this is enough to go by. The music reminds me of a kind of Native American theme that might be heard in a western movie score. He and this work are probably well known, and I have to admit sometimes I'm a ditz about classical music. If you can help, I would like to watch this conductor again, if you can help. Thank you!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PleaseThankYou (Apr 24, 2013)

That's it! Thanks for the video, there's something about this music that I really like. I'll have to practice the whole thing now. It shows up on the web on a lot of sites, I can't believe I haven't heard it anywhere for so long, and couldn't find it. And now that you gave me the info, I realize that I should have at least known the title. Can anyone remember that one conductor (1960-80's ?) who always played that work? Maybe I was dreaming, or remembering the documentary wrong, but I'm almost sure he was known for being obsessed with it, above anything else. Thank you, again.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

PleaseThankYou said:


> That's it! Thanks for the video, there's something about this music that I really like.


That makes two of us. No need to thank me. In fact, thank you for posting the request. This video is one of the most, if not the most enjoyable videos I have seen since joining this site.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Arthur Fiedler appeared in the PBS series "Evening At The Pops" and "In A Persian Market" was something he played. He died in 1979.


----------

